# 4x4 yashica test shot



## mysteryscribe (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 30, 2006)

did you crop is shot look more 4x6, and a little soft in good way but that could also be the film, seem to be a good test shot


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 30, 2006)

That is 35mm bulk film asa50. Just enough crop to chop the unwanted edges...

The focus on the camera was off really badly when I got it.  The lens board was tilted.  I leveled it some.  i am pretty happy with the focus now I think that amount of softness is the lens.

Truth is though it makes about a 40megapix image from my film scanner.  KAt one to one there is very little loss of image sharpness.  I think I can make prints from these.  Im still trying ot buy some 46mm film.  

There is a guy in texas who has 13 rolls of 100' expired in 2000 but they weren't refrigerated.  Im a little leary of buying that much expired film.  Id have to buy three more 127 cameras to make it worth while.  But it would be a lot cheaper than 120.  Not to mention way cool.

I can make the paper backing and some very nice guy gave me some paper and spools.  Which I still appreciate a bunch.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 30, 2006)

50asa, is that old stock Agfa or E6? IMO Agfa is soft when pulled

either way it a good look


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 30, 2006)

It came from freestyle didn't have a brand and was old stock yes.

I have figured that I can cut a roll of 120 in half.  Then trim it to 46mm and get two 127 rolls of about 9 exp each.  I'm gonna have to make a few rolls since there is no black and white 46mm anywhere that I can find.


----------



## terri (Dec 31, 2006)

Reasonable sharpness here, at least in this image - I can easily get the roughness of the fence board here.    It looks great.    

I can imagine getting the film is definitely your biggest challenge right now.    I hope you can find some, this camera looks fun.   :thumbup:


----------

